# HMPK male x regular HM female



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

So I have a female betta that I am about 99% sure is a HMPK. But in the off chance that it is a long tailed HM, what will my offspring be if it crosses with a male HMPK?

Has anyone ever crossed these two before? (by accident or on purpose)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

HMPK's were originally created due to people outcrossing PK's into their HM lines to get more solid form, fin shape and general hardiness. i'm guessing you'd get mostly HMPK's but i could be wrong.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Theoretically long fins are dominant over short fin. But your actual outcome depends on their background. So youo will get long fins, in between fins and short fins. Percentage of Long fins should be bigger, but again, depends on background.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yep all will be long fin unless the hm is carrying the pk gene then youll get a mix of both short fins and long fins.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

trilobite said:


> Yep all will be long fin unless the hm is carrying the pk gene then youll get a mix of both short fins and long fins.


I guess long finned will be nice too. I know I wouldn't mind that either. 

But the "in-between" fin lengths will be kind of a pain in the rear....anyone know what percentage will show up as this kind? :-?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Usually the inbetweeners are short finned fish with kind of longer fins. So Im guessing they would pop up if both are pk carriers. They are pretty rare though. My fish came from a pk x hm(pk geno) all were either full pk or full long fin. no inbetweeners 

Heres a spawn log of a trad pk x hm, he got an "inbetween" fish
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BTXX0707.htm


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Trilo, thanks for that link. Most interesting....

If anyone else has experience with this cross please do post what the offspring percentages were (with respect to regular HM and HMPK babies).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Option said:


> I guess long finned will be nice too. I know I wouldn't mind that either.
> 
> But the "in-between" fin lengths will be kind of a pain in the rear....anyone know what percentage will show up as this kind? :-?


"in between fins" usually make up a small number.


----------

